# Genesis bow & arrow weight



## blacktail (Aug 23, 2003)

Need some ideas here! I just bought a Genesis bow in camo to teach some family members and friends to shoot. I put on a 3 pin fiber optic sight, whisker bisquit rest (carbon), eliminator buttons, and even a wrist sling. The darn thing shoots like a house on fire except for one issue. The arrows I'm using right now are just some I purchased when I bought the bow. They are GoldTip graphite "Lightning", for use on bows of #35 and less only.
Now that arrow all up, weight around 353 grains...I'm thinking WAY too heavy and I should be able to shoot a much lighter shaft of either alum or carbon and get better speed and trajectory.
I know...it's a kids bow. But I want to maximize the trajectory of that little #20 bow and make use of all three sight pins.
I have one youngster that shoots 3D with me and this bow will be all that much better with flatter trajectory.
So what do you think? what arrow with the same (close) diameter shaft to use with that whisker bisquit rest and lose some weight and gain some speed? 
Thankyou in advance, blacktail


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I shot 477 grain x-cutter out of my genesis......  

UL 600's.....I will be shooting 3D with them to get to 280....I shoot about 45lbs...anywho

get the gold tip regular or Entrada UL 600's(not the pros)...cut 1.5" off the back of the shaft first and square up...the new push in gold tip nocks weigh about 12-13 grains...

at 27" total(26.6" shaft only) and a 50 grain glue in point and some light fletching on the back they will weigh around 224 grains.....light fletching as in feathers or blazers would add about 6 more grains to that

I will putting some flex fletch 1.75 on mine.....


----------

